
China's Tencent buys a majority stake in Finnish Supercell - tellarin
http://supercell.com/en/nextchapter/
======
tellarin
I've just read elsewhere that they paid US$ 8.6B for it.
[http://www.wsj.com/articles/tencent-agrees-to-acquire-
clash-...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/tencent-agrees-to-acquire-clash-of-
clans-maker-supercell-1466493612)

I'm quite curious now to see how this moves forward. China is a very different
market from the "West".

